# 1947 Solid Gold Longines - What Strap Does It Deserve?



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I finally got the back off my wife's grandfather's Longines wristwatch:










To my surprise - as I've interpreted the markings below it would appear that the watch is actually solid 14-carat gold! (tell me if I'm wrong):










But the strap is in a terrible state:










I can identify the watch now as a 1947 model with a movement designed in 1943 - nice to know.

BUT the watch does not come with pins for straps - the "pins" are solid gold spanning the lugs so are basically part of the case, so I either need a strap that runs through each gap and behind the watch "military style" (?) but this is NOT my own preference

OR

I need a strap that I can fold over the "pins" or "bars" (what do I call them anyone?) and clamp in place like the original as can be seen best here:










Any advice or even opinions from anyone please?

All ideas welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Firstly, that is a beautiful watch if you don't mind me saying!

With regards to straps, you can still get straps in the style of what's already on the watch. Do a search for 'open ended' watch straps and you should find what you're after.

Sectime do a few of them but I think these are glue-down as opposed to being secured by the metal buckles/clasps like what you have on the original strap. You should be able to find them with the buckles though.

Good luck, that watch certainly deserves to be worn (and definitely not on a nato or a bund!!)!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Hirsch makes a number of open ended straps, and I'm a fan of theirs. Of course, Roy may have a few in this style in his shop, start with Mr. Taylor. If no luck, then try Watch Obsession ... I've bought a few things off him, good bloke in my exp.


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Rios make some superb quality straps for fixed bars. I bought one recently, see pics here:

http://heuerville.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/leonidas-flieger-chronographe-val-22/

The Rios 'system' is superb, there is a pre-folded metal insert inside the strap end, so the strap simple 'slips' on. It's very secure.

I was surprised by the quality (of the one pictured above) as it was very reasonable (Â£12 ish). I got it from here:

https://www.watchband24.de/8sm84qv5jd48896v4k8bl4v7k1a2sfum,3,1,1,104,0,Easy_Clasp_System.html

(you may have to cut n paste the whole link)

That links straight to their 'clasp-system' straps for fixed bars.

PS. Lovely watch !

Stewart


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

europa said:


> https://www.watchband24.de/8sm84qv5jd48896v4k8bl4v7k1a2sfum,3,1,1,104,0,Easy_Clasp_System.html
> 
> (you may have to cut n paste the whole link)


Use the chain link icon in the forum editor formatting bar, and put an entire link into it ... works better than just pasting in and hoping the editor handles it correctly.

Here's your corrected link.

If you quote-reply to me, you'll see your link is encased in an URL tag. :thumbsup:


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Gottya! Thanks David.

:thumbsup:

Stewart


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

The Hornback Calf from Davids link would suit


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

I agree, here's mine from the same place...










Stewart


----------

